# new chrome grille



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

can someone please upload these pics off my other forum post
cheers
http://www.vweosclub.com/forum...t5946


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: new chrome grille (pacemaker1000)*

you would do better hosting those pics somewhere that *doesn't make you login*
I couldn't view those since I didn't make an account.
thesamba.com will let you host VW pics for free, and then link to them (I have put several in "Other")
William


_Modified by kghia at 8:27 PM 8-12-2007_


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

thanks for that guys


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (SheilaEOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SheilaEOS* »_You mean like this??

Those pictures still don't work for me. Why? Because I don't have nor do I care to make an account on that website. I've been a member of VWvortex for years and years -- so I support them exclusively as the largest worldwide VW-based forums.
Now having said that... if someone wants to actually share these picutres with Vortex, you'd be better suited to do so with an alternate site, that doesn't require you be logged in to view.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re:*

I have wondered why this forum for a large as it is doesn't have it own picture posting capabilities rather than having to use someone elses. Also why not be able to use a photo of your own choosing as an avatar?


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_I have wondered why this forum for a large as it is doesn't have it own picture posting capabilities rather than having to use someone elses. Also why not be able to use a photo of your own choosing as an avatar? 

For the exact same reason that the small Ohio-based VW forums that I run with some friends doesn't have that feature. You'd have to babysit people constantly. People have a tendancy to make their avatars explicit like bouncing boobies or things like that. Although this forum is mostly filled with 18-25 year old males, a large part of the population on here is still non-male or older people, or by and large more conservative. There is no reason to make the forums R-rated, but that is what happens when you allow people to change their avatars.
Same goes with picture hosting. Plus, by adding picture hosting, not only does it take up more storage, it also becomes a liability, legally speaking. You are now giving way to allow people to host what could be copywritten materials, or worse yet, explicit materials. Some mother sues because her kid saw porn, you can rest assured she'd name the picture hosting provider too. Something I doubt VWvortex wants to get involved with.
There are enough free picture hosting sites to not need them here. As for avatars, my personal taste is to not have them at all, it just clutters the content -- and really, isn't that what we all come here for? Not just pretty pictures but a swap of good pertinent data.


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

never mind the moaning!
whats your opinions on the grille?


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pacemaker1000* »_never mind the moaning!
whats your opinions on the grille?

I dig it! Where'd you get the lower grill w/ chrome?
I'd like that little addition to mine.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (pacemaker1000)*

still can't see pics / too lazy to register with other forum. Is it at all like concept C grill?


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: (aflaedge)*

pics are now on this forum plus you dont have to sign in to see them on the other one
suggest you have a problem, maybe cookies or something?


----------



## pacemaker1000 (Apr 28, 2007)

here is a copy of the explanation off the other forum
i did it using motorcycle screen trim which is available at all bike accessories store or even local halfords cost is around £5 per metre or 6 packs ie £30 but may be cheaper elseware.
it is a 'u' shaped flexible strip which fits neatly over the bottom of the 2 slats. it needs some trimming to look best, i managed it with a hacksaw at first but then used a dremmel. filed off the edges then coated the end with clear laquer to prevent peeling. although they are a tight fit i used superglue to hold in place on the top grill but only did this from underneath incase i decide to remove them
my only worry is they wont last but worst that could happen is i will need to replace the top grill if it dosnt which is what i was going to buy anyway only at a far greater cost(still annoyed my sport didnt come with the chrome slats)
oh the top grill removes with 4 screws and makes working on it easier


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (aflaedge)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aflaedge* »_still can't see pics / too lazy to register with other forum.

The pictures haven't been changed. If you right click on the red X's you'll see that it still shows a different forum. The moderators should lock this thread. Whats the point of having pics nobody (or most people) can't see? C'mon really... fotki, flikr, these are all FREE sites. Get on it....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Shaka)*

I"m not going to lock the thead, however I'm also not going to take the time to re-host the images myslefl as I did last time. 
As Shaka said if you want to post images in these forums please use a site that is available to all. 
Future threads contain images that require authentication to view will be 'holed'


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

I've been thinking about getting a new grill.








I think a big version of this grill was used in the original Eos commercial... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xst6h3WuF0








The true art is in getting way off topic, then tying it back together again.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:21 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Paldi)*

LOL


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Very witty, that's also a Volkswagen brand.


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Again too lazy, but somebody should photoshop some VW bling onto that guy's grillz


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Go all the way









_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_I've been thinking about getting a new grill.








I think a big version of this grill was used in the original Eos commercial... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Xst6h3WuF0








The true art is in getting way off topic, then tying it back together again.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 5:21 PM 8-14-2007_
 


_Modified by liquid stereo at 11:52 PM 8-14-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: new chrome grille (pacemaker1000)*

Before


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: new chrome grille (mark_d_drake)*

After 1


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: new chrome grille (pacemaker1000)*

After 2


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: new chrome grille (mark_d_drake)*

Since I found a much easier way for me to upload these without re-hosting them, I'll do this one last time


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Mark,
I have to admit that I actually prefer the before look.
Damir


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

Not my car, it's Alan's, I was just helping him get the pictures hosted. I'm neutral on it myself since I have a 3.2 with the top half chromed out of the box so to speak


----------



## LuckyInChicago (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*

At first I was liking Alan's look. Like Mark, I have the top half chromed as well on my 3.2...but now I've mounted my plate over some of the lower grill (to keep my chrome bumper all shiny and pure) I don't think it would have as much impact on my car anymore.
I'd post a pic, but I just had the plate done on Friday and the weather in Chi-town has not been conducive to pretty pictures over the weekend. Hopefully I'll get one later this week when the weather clears up some.


----------

